# XServer Installation - fatal IO error 104

## Donhilion

Ich bin dabei Genoo zu installieren und hab Probleme mit dem XServer.

Ich habe eine ATI Radeon und eine USB-Maus.

Als erstes habe ich bei dem Kompilieren des Kernels alle Treiber direkt eingebunden und nicht als Modul integeriert. Also so, wie es in dem Gentoo Handbuch stand. Ich habe dann

```
emerge xorg-x11
```

eingegeben und den XServer mit[/code]

```
xorgconfig
```

konfiguriert. Dabei habe ich als Maus als erstes [auto] eingestellt. Als Grafiktreiber habe ich [radeon] benutzt. Wenn ich nun startx eingeben bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:

```
Fatal server error:

no screens found

XIO: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining
```

Ich habe dann als Grafiktreiber auch [ati] und als Maustreiebr [PS/2] benutzt und alle Kombinationen davon. Danach habe ich einen zweiten Kernel kompiliert in dem ich den radeon Treiber als Modul einbinde und bekomme immer den gleichen Fehler.

Hab ich irgendwo eine falsche Einstellung oder fehlt mir ein Treiber oder was muss ich tun um endlich einen XServer zu haben?

----------

## Grizzly

Poste doch mal Deine xorg.conf.

Vielleicht kommen wir der Sache dann ein wenig näher.

----------

## Donhilion

Hier ist meine xorg.conf:

```
# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

#    RgbPath   "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"   # PS/2 Mouse

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 37.9

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Driver      "radeon"

    #VideoRam    256

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "640x400"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

----------

## Grizzly

Kommentiere mal folgendes aus.

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices 
```

Du hast nämlich zwei mal die "Section Device" angelegt. Es kann sein das vga und ati sich nicht zusammen vertragen.

Zur besseren Übersicht empfehle ich Dir, die xorg.conf mal aufzuräumen.   :Wink: 

----------

## Donhilion

Also, wenn ich den angegebenen Teil auskommentiere bewirkt das nichts. Das hätte mich allerdings auch gewundert, da bei dem Screen ja eindeutig Radeon und nicht vga aufgerufen wird.

Ich habe mir jetzt nochmal die Fehlermeldung angeguckt und stelle hier mal das Log rein. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe fehlen mir die Treiber, aber wie bekomme ich die? Muss ich die in den Kernel laden und wenn ja, direkt (*) oder als Modul (M)?

```

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #2 SMP Mon Jun 4 14:47:08 Local time zone must be set--see zic m x86_64

Build Date: 05 June 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jun 11 15:51:29 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x69cf60

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,005e card 105b,0ca4 rev a3 class 05,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0050 card 105b,0ca4 rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0052 card 105b,0ca4 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,005a card 105b,0ca4 rev a2 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,005b card 105b,0ca4 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0059 card 105b,0ca4 rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,0053 card 105b,0ca4 rev f2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 10de,0054 card 105b,0ca4 rev f3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,0055 card 105b,0ca4 rev f3 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,005c card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,0057 card 105b,0ca4 rev a3 class 06,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 10de,005d card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:08:0: chip 13f6,0111 card 13f6,0111 rev 10 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 1002,5d4f card 174b,1600 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 03:00:1: chip 1002,5d6f card 174b,1601 rev 00 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:9:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0204 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfd00000 - 0xdfdfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:13:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfc00000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfb00000 - 0xdfbfffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:14:0), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00008000 - 0x000080ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00008c00 - 0x00008cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfa00000 - 0xdfafffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:24:0), (0,0,3), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(3:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc R480 [Radeon X800 GTO (PCIE)] rev 0, Mem @ 0xb0000000/28, 0xdfa00000/16, I/O @ 0x8c00/8

(--) PCI: (3:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc R480 [Radeon X800 GTO (PCIE)] (Secondary) rev 0, Mem @ 0xdfa10000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfff9000 - 0xdfff9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdfffa000 - 0xdfffafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdfffb000 - 0xdfffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdffff000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfa00000 - 0xdfa0ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00008c00 - 0x00008cff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfa10000 - 0xdfa1ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfff9000 - 0xdfff9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdfffa000 - 0xdfffafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdfffb000 - 0xdfffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdffff000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfa00000 - 0xdfa0ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00008c00 - 0x00008cff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfa10000 - 0xdfa1ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xdfff9000 - 0xdfff9fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdfffa000 - 0xdfffafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdfffb000 - 0xdfffbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfeb000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xdffff000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xdfa00000 - 0xdfa0ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdfa10000 - 0xdfa1ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b80f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000b60 - 0x00000b63 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000960 - 0x00000967 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000be0 - 0x00000be3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x000009e0 - 0x000009e7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000b70 - 0x00000b73 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000970 - 0x00000977 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000bf0 - 0x00000bf3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000009f0 - 0x000009f7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00004c40 - 0x00004c7f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00004c00 - 0x00004c3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00008c00 - 0x00008cff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module radeon

(II) UnloadModule: "radeon"

(EE) Failed to load module "radeon" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module mouse

(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module kbd

(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"

(EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

----------

## firefly

ab Xorg 7.0 ist der Xserver modular und die ganzen treiber sind separate Pakete.

schau dir mal dies an

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Modular_Xorg#Emerge_Modular_X.org

bzw. 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

----------

## Donhilion

Ok, ich hab das Problem mit dem Grafiktreiber gelöst, nur ich habe die Treiber für die Maus und die Tastatur nicht modular. In der menuconfig des Kernel kann ich die Treiber der Maus nicht auf (M) setzen.

Also, wie bekomme ich diese beiden Treiber (kbd mouse) ?

----------

## firefly

 *Donhilion wrote:*   

> Ok, ich hab das Problem mit dem Grafiktreiber gelöst, nur ich habe die Treiber für die Maus und die Tastatur nicht modular. In der menuconfig des Kernel kann ich die Treiber der Maus nicht auf (M) setzen.
> 
> Also, wie bekomme ich diese beiden Treiber (kbd mouse) ?

 

ähm du hast dir die anleitungen nicht richtig durchgelesen. Xorg selbst hat noch mal separate Treiber für keyboard und mouse, welche über die device-nodes mit den kernel-treiber kommunizieren  :Wink: 

----------

## nikaya

 *Donhilion wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, wie bekomme ich diese beiden Treiber (kbd mouse) ?

 

Hast Du folgendes in der make.conf stehen?

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"
```

Wenn nicht bitte reinsetzen und anschließend

```
emerge -1av xorg-server
```

----------

## Donhilion

Jetzt geht es.

Die Treiber wurden hierdurch installiert:

```
emerge -1av xorg-server
```

Ich hatte den xorg-server Anfangs nur nicht installiert, da ich dachte dass emerge xorg-x11 genügt, da in der Anleitung nichts gegenteiliges stand. Auch in der englischen steht dass man das installieren soll wenn man eine minimale Installation bevorzugt.

Danke an alle die geholfen haben.

----------

## nikaya

 *Donhilion wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hatte den xorg-server Anfangs nur nicht installiert, da ich dachte dass emerge xorg-x11 genügt, da in der Anleitung nichts gegenteiliges stand. 

 

Sollte eigentlich auch so sein.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

